# ancient artifact needs to be Identified



## taker52 (Oct 13, 2015)

I received a snow blower from a friend who got it from this older guy. He said he got it when he was just a teenager and bot it with money from his paper route. I called up sears hotline and could only get out of them that they enter it in there system in 1987.

The motor model number is 
craftsmen 143-626-022
Serial number 1175D

The frame it is on 
Model number 53682559ud1
sears robek simpsons limited canada 

I know the motor is a tecumseh motor but i cant find anything out about this blower its so intriguing. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ taker52. I can't comment on the snow blower age, but the engine model number is a Tecumseh H60-75263J. Is the serial number readable on top of the recoil shroud in back of the spark plug??


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I cant really help either, but the Sears 536 prefix indicates it was a AMF -> Dynamark -> Noma -> Murray.
As Grunt said, the Tecumseh serial will help with the birth date.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The story behind it's history is interesting too. Is it possible to get in touch with its original owner?


----------



## taker52 (Oct 13, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> The story behind it's history is interesting too. Is it possible to get in touch with its original owner?


He unfortunately pushing a brand new blower in heaven:icon_blue_very_sad:

As for the eng dates i will look for others but this was on a craftsman name plate on the back of the motor . I found one on the carb when i was cleaning it throttle stuck open. 

I found a photo of a machine that looked like it but a different brand on youtube and they said it was a early 60s 

I was attempting to tighten the chain and couldnt so i was looking for a link and when moving it saw it would tighten and loosen so i am guessing the motor shaft is bent. 

I removed the fuel tank and it was rusted to all **** in it and decided to replace it with a lawn mower plastic tank. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That is an old one. Mine are from the 70's and that probably predates mine by 10-20 years. If I had to guess, I'd go with Dynamark as the most likely manufacturer.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm... I was given one of those last year and I in turn passed it on to a friend. He possibly scrapped it but I'm not sure. I never even tried to start it.:smiley-confused013:


----------

